# Anthony's O Gauge Layout



## MPCAnthony (Oct 13, 2011)

Been meaning to get started since I joined here, but since it was triple digits all weekend, I hung out in the basement and got busy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like a ping-pong table, hope it's for trains!


----------



## MPCAnthony (Oct 13, 2011)

*Anthony's O Gauge Layout Details*

Here's the rest of the table build....

4X8 homosote 440 1/2"
4x8 plywood 11/32"
4X8 Luan board for the shelf 
2x3's for the table frame, shelf frame and leg braces
2x4's for the legs at 36"high

Plan on doing another table to have an "L" shaped layout.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I like the bottom shelf. Great idea I wish I had thought of.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great beginnings!

You might want to add some threaded adjustable feet to the bottom of your legs ... the kind you can buy at Home Depot / Lowes ... friction fit into a hole drilled in bottom of legs; threaded foot/bolt to adjust leg height to perfect level on an uneven concrete floor.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Kinda what I had in mind for my table, when I can afford it. However, I thought of adding a couple extra 1x4 under the deck and skipping the plywood. Meaing the foam board direct on the frame. Dunno, still thinking.

Carl


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

lookin good...cant wait to see the progress


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For "cheap" adjustable feet, you can use Tee-Nuts and carriage bolts.


----------



## MPCAnthony (Oct 13, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> For "cheap" adjustable feet, you can use Tee-Nuts and carriage bolts.
> 
> Great idea gunrunnerjohn. Thanks everyone for your input and support. Hope to have the top painted green or brown this weekend if not sooner.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I had the very same plan in mind except 2x4's instead of 2x3's. No cash outlay as I had them left over from previous projects. The cross beams,1x's or are they 2x's standing vertical? I was going to use 2x's laid horizontal that my 2 inch foam would 'lay' inside the outside frame of 2x;s and give me a strong, hard edge to use to get up with. Got a little disability.

Carl, I heard abot [abot?] the drum effect of foam. And if going to use cork roadbed why not do it as it's always been done? Ply or osb,cork, rail. Old school thinking. :thumbsup: 
Also should I decide to use tortise machines they'll be so much easier to install.
The shelf underneath is a great idea! Going to copy it. My basement floor is pretty level, I'm not going to worry too much if the layout isn't perfectly level.

I have 4 sheets of 2x8 pink foam 2" thick if you're local. Cheap too, just bring beer.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

MPCAnthony said:


> gunrunnerjohn said:
> 
> 
> > For "cheap" adjustable feet, you can use Tee-Nuts and carriage bolts.
> ...


----------



## MPCAnthony (Oct 13, 2011)

JackC said:


> I had the very same plan in mind except 2x4's instead of 2x3's. No cash outlay as I had them left over from previous projects. The cross beams,1x's or are they 2x's standing vertical? I was going to use 2x's laid horizontal that my 2 inch foam would 'lay' inside the outside frame of 2x;s and give me a strong, hard edge to use to get up with. Got a little disability.
> 
> 
> The cross beams are 2x3's both for the table and shelf frames. It's what I had on hand. For my next table I might just use 2X2s for the shelf cross frames. The cross beams were laid out standing vertical and the shelf cross beams were laid with the 3" side faceing up; if that's what you are asking.
> ...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm going to use 1x4 lumber for the frame and 2x4 for the legs. After seeing a really huge layout that has 1x4 framing, and seeing two people walking around on it, I think that's sufficient.


----------



## MPCAnthony (Oct 13, 2011)

Does it matter which side of the homosote board faces up. The texture of each side seems slightly different, so I thought I would ask.


Thanks.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Good question. I did a quick search and found nothing on the differences in texture. That said I'm wondering if for our purpose it really makes a difference.
Wear a dust mask when cutting!


----------



## MPCAnthony (Oct 13, 2011)

*Still working on it.*

The benchwork has been coming along slowly since my last post, but I think somehting will be running by Christmas.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the weathered-grass paint shading on the top surface ... looks like the end of a long, hot summer!

TJ


----------



## MPCAnthony (Oct 13, 2011)

Got the command center up and started some wiring today. Hope to have it up and running by Sunday.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

I understand leveling a pool/billiard table,is that really necessary with a train table?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

tr1 said:


> I understand leveling a pool/billiard table,is that really necessary with a train table?



Yes, it is. An unlevel layout table can cause the locomotives to work
harder going 'uphill' thus slow down. If a track joiner happens over
an uneven meeting of two parts of a table it will distort and you'll
have derails.

How do I know this? 

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Having it reasonably level is always a good idea, but you don't have to get it to billiard table standards.


----------

